# Y'all be safe...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SkinsNation said:


> I know people get complacent, but dealing with electricity we have almost zero room for era. I had a coworker get hit with 13kv today and luckily they are alive to tell the story. Let's make sure we go home the same way we left home.



So,what happened?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What went wrong? Can't learn from a mistake if you don't know what caused it.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

He was placing portable grounds on the secondary side of a transformer inside of a substation by hand. There was a proximity issue with a 13kv cable that was live and apparently not tested for dead. Got the ground lead placed and while pulling his arm out of the tight space he brushed the live cable with his hand. Bzzzzz


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

No stick? No gloves and sleeves? No voltage check? No line isolation? Sounds like the safety training really broke down on that one.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

They were shunting it. But everything else, yeah your right. The bad part is he's been here for 20 years. Sombody is in trouble.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nasty business. Hard way to learn a lesson. I think it was Dominion who had a guy doing their safety courses who had removed his gloves while in the bucket and ended up coming in contact with an overload line, and it cost him both his arms.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nasty stuff man. 
I can't believe they would allow anyone to work anywhere near a 13Kv system without being 100% certain that it was dead. I've never seen anyone attaching ground leads on anything with that kind of voltage without a full suit and using a hot stick.:blink:


----------

